# Leistungsschütze auf Schaltschranktüre montiert



## Time (5 September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es zulässig, eine ganze "Batterie" von 2,2kW Leistungsschütze auf der Innenseite einer Schaltschranktüre zu montieren?? Die Drähte werden durch einen Schutzschlauch geführt.

Gibt es bestimmungen in der VDE, die dagegen sprechen??

Im voraus vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Time


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

Pfui!

Das würde mir so gar nicht gefallen. Aber ich vermute das es da kein Gesetz dagegen gibt. Ab im Sinne des guten Geschmacks hoffe ich das der Kunde da was dagegen hat.

Wir haben früher als alles noch mehr Zentral im Schaltschrank untergebracht war viel mit "Schwenkrahmen" gearbeitet. Das war nicht so toll man kommt dann auch an fast nichts mehr richtig dran.

Gibt es keine Andere Möglichkeit? Montageplatte an die Seitenwand?

Hatte auch schon Schränke mit Türen vorne und hinten (man kam an beide Seiten gut ran) und zwei Montageplatten in der Mitte des Schranks.


----------



## Time (5 September 2007)

Hallo,

hier geht es leider nicht um die Optik sondern um den Platz.
Außerdem kann das auch ordentlich aussehen, wenn man es ordentlich macht!!

Ich wollte hauptsächlich wissen, ob es erlaubt ist??

Gruß
Time


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2007)

ich würde eher einen zweiten Schwenkrahmen - bei AMD so gesehen - in den Schaltschrank einbauen
auf dem man dann Schütze installiert. Damit ist die "Führung" der Kabel besser zugestalten.

.


----------



## Gecht (5 September 2007)

Bei Neuinstallationen/ Aufbauten gibt es eine Vorschrift die besagt wieviel Reserve im Schaltschrank frei bleiben muss. Ich glaube es sind um die 30%, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Wobei soweit ich weiss die Türen mit als Reserve gelten; also müsste von der Theorie her das mit den Schranktüren erlaubt sein.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die Vorschrift parat.
Aber kommst Du dann mit den ganzen anderen Nachteilen wie z.B. Wärmeentwicklung, Lüftung usw. klar? Und kommst Du dann überhaupt noch auf die vorgeschriebene Reserve?


----------



## IBFS (5 September 2007)

m.E.  Schaltschrankreserve  20%   - aber bei uns zählen die Türen NIE


wie oben gesagt:   2 Ebenen mit Schwenkrahmen - habe ich schon oft gesehen.

ich würde auf den Türinnenseiten nichts einbauen, weil - während der Installation sind bei uns die Türen garnicht eingebaut!

.


----------



## zotos (5 September 2007)

Wir haben ja oft Schwenkrahmen eingesetzt. Da kam auch einiges an gewicht drauf. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie die Scharniere und der Schließmechanismus von einer normalen Schaltschranktür auf ein vergleichbares Gewicht reagiert. Bei unseren Kunden ist es auch immer wichtig das man den Schaltschrank möglicht leichtgängig öffnen und schließen kann. Die habe aber auch Ansprüche ;o)


----------



## repök (5 September 2007)

Die Vorschrift "Platzreserve" kenne ich nicht. Aber es sollte so sein.
Man kann Schütze an in die Tür montieren. Aber ein Batterie von Schützen würde ich da nicht montieren wollen. Mal eins aus platzmangel lass ich gelten aber wenns mehr werden, würde ich schon zur zweiten Ebene greifen.


----------



## maxi (5 September 2007)

Reserven gibt es nur bei der Installationstechnik durch Vorschriften der EVU. (Zähler / HV etc.)

für Montagen im Schaltschrank ist die VDE 0660,
Was gegen die Schütze sprechen könnte ist das du eine Hauptspannung beweglich als drähte führst. Bei Steuerspannung ja nicht alzusehr ein Problem. Ich habe hier keien VDE Ordner vorliegen, aber glaube in Teil 514 stand da etwas dazu.
In 514 steht glaub auch das hier eine Abschaltung erfolgen muss, bzw das vor Öffnen der Anlage dann der Hauptschlater ausgeschaltet werden MUSS.  (Persönlich halte ich es als Schwachsinn, besser ist imemr noch ein ordentliches Schloss das nur Befugte zugriff darauf haben)
Hier jedoch währe es sehr angebracht.

Persönlich würde ich dir zu deien Schlatschranktürinstallation dann auch schwer zu einer Montageplatte raten, da du die #komponenten ja befestigen musst udn diese dazu noch erschütterungen ausgesetzt sind. 
Mangelnde Befestigung könnte als Fahrlässichkeit ausgelegt werden.
Also ich würde dich mit so einen Schaltschrank heimschicken.




Falls ich die eine persönlcihen Ratschlag geben darf,
nimm eine Doppelstock Schaltschrank und montiere dann deien Steuerung etc. in die Front. Leistungsschütze etc. in das Heck.
Dazu noch ausreichende Be/Entlüftung.
Sehr beliebt ist es jedoch auch einfach die Klemmleisten seitlich in den Schaltschrank zu setzen. 

Hoffe ist dir vielleicht hilfreich


----------



## Time (6 September 2007)

Hallo Maxi,

leider bin ich nicht im Besitz der 0660 Teil 514 - die ist nicht bei meinen Auswahlordnern mit dabei.

Hat die jamand von Euch und könnte mal nachschauen??

Ich habe mir schon fast gedacht, dass es nicht zulässig ist Leistungskabel beweglich (durch öffnen der Türe) zu verlegen.
Ich brauche aber die genaue Vorschrift, in der dies verboten wird!!

Schonmal danke für die Unterstützung!!

Gruß
Time


----------



## jabba (6 September 2007)

660 hab ich auch nicht, die ist aber in erster Linie für die Schaltgeräte und Kombinationen. Die Ausführung wird in 0113 beschrieben.


Dort steht unter 11.2.1 ...
dürfen an Schalt-schranktüren nur Geräte für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung montiert werden. 

Weiterhin :
...
Alle Teile der Schaltanlage müssen so angeordnet und ausgerichtet sein, dass sie identifiziert werdenkönnen, ohne sie oder die Verdrahtung zu bewegen. 


Quelle : EN 60204-1:2006 (VDE 0113 Teil 1)


----------



## Hermann (6 September 2007)

ich würde auc heine montageplatte in die seite bauen... (sparste draht und die verbindungen werden nicht beansprucht, desweiteren bleibt der schrank stabiler, 
je nach schrank (denke mal rittal ts8) und tür (bsp 2x1meter), würd das ganze ganz schön instabil werden und ich behaupte mal das die schaniere nachgeben, außerdem wird der schrank sehr frontlastig solange er nicht befestigt ist....


----------



## maxi (6 September 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> ich würde auc heine montageplatte in die seite bauen... (sparste draht und die verbindungen werden nicht beansprucht, desweiteren bleibt der schrank stabiler,
> je nach schrank (denke mal rittal ts8) und tür (bsp 2x1meter), würd das ganze ganz schön instabil werden und ich behaupte mal das die schaniere nachgeben, außerdem wird der schrank sehr frontlastig solange er nicht befestigt ist....


 
Hallo,

die Rittal Türen haltens aus,
haben uns mal bei nen alten Schaltschrank zu zweit mit insgesammt gut über 200KG hin gehängt um das zu testen.


----------



## jabba (6 September 2007)

Offtopic ON:
Also mal nur meine Meinung, kann ich nicht belegen.

Wenn ich einen Schaltschrank kaufe, der eine Montageplatte hat, und ich diese mit 80% belege, ist der Schaltschrank zu 80% belegt, da der bestimmungsgemäße Gebrauch des Schaltschrankes auf die Montageplatte im Auslieferungszustand begrenzt ist.
Es gab mehrere Gerichtsprozesse die eine Platzreserve vorschreiben, dies steht nicht als fester Grenzwert in der 0113. Bei Seriensteuerungen darf diese als nicht notwendig betrachtet werden, abhängig ob Einzelentwicklung oder Standardschrank müßen 10 oder 20% geplant sein.
Es gab dazu mal einen Bericht in der DE, den hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden.

Jeder der einige Berufserfahrung hat, und da kommen hier ja schon ein paar zusammen, hat das schon in der Praxis gehabt. Nach meiner Meinung spricht auch nichts dagegen , auf die Seitenwand zu montieren. Ich hole mir aber dazu immer die Genehmigung vom Kunden, und kläre über die Vor- und Nachteile auf. Es gibt immer in der Praxis ein Problem was zu lösen ist, und man muss auch mal "die fünf gerade sein lassen". 

Aber prinzipiell gehören für mich Leistungsgeräte nicht auf eine Türe, ich habe selber noch vor kurzem eine SPS auf eine Türe montiert, weil es einfach nicht anders möglich war. Aber jeder sollte sich mal vorstellen , was bei z.B. durchscheuern oder ablösen eines Drahtes passiert wenn der auf die Türe kommt. Hab gerade noch eine Beschreibung von einem Kunden vom neuen Schaltschrank erhalten, da hat die Firma den 200A Hauptschalter mit 50mm² direkt auf der Türe verdrahtet. Die Türe ist natürlich fachgerecht geerdet..... 
mit 6mm²......
..... kein Kommentar

Offtopic OFF:


----------



## nade (6 September 2007)

Das gibt dann im Fehlerfalle einen lauten Rums und das Stück 6mm² lötet sich evtl raus.Zur Platzreserve, mir ist da auch eine etwa 10-30% Empfehlung irgentwi unter gekommen, aber liegt im Ermessen des Anlagenbauers und des Kundenwunsches. In die Schaltschranktür würde ich wie schon gesagt, nur im äußersten Notfall etwas hinbauen. Kabel/Leitungsbruchgefahr... Satten Rums wegen durchgeschuerten Leitungen...


----------



## maxi (7 September 2007)

Ich bin da immer extrem streng und pingelig. (Auch wenn man es bei meinen Spässen die ich hier gerne treibe nicht vermuten würde)
Solch Schaltschränke würde ich nicht abnehmen und würde sobald unfriede aufkommen würde umgehend einen Sachverständigen holen.

Wenn für teuer Geld von einen Meister bzw. Ingeneuerbüro Anlagen oder Komponenten gekauft werden erwarte ich auch das was ich bezahlen soll Meisterliche sehr gute Arbeit. Wollten wir Pfusch, könnten wir uns auch 2 rumänische Leiharbeiter von der Strasse holen und die das bauen lassen.
Bei uns werden sogar die Fremdfirmen auf interne und externe Schulngen geschickt damit Risiko, Umwelt, Sicherheit und qualität nicht zu kurz kommen. Da haben sich sicher schon so manche zum Beispiel über eine AuS gefreut.

Klar muss es manchmal kompromisse geben udn manchmal muss auch die Kirche im Dorf gelassen werden, jedoch nicht ohne Absprache und Risikoabwägung etc. Eien Gefährdung darf prinzipiell niemals bestehen.


----------



## Snake787 (5 Oktober 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> 660 hab ich auch nicht, die ist aber in erster Linie für die Schaltgeräte und Kombinationen. Die Ausführung wird in 0113 beschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dort steht unter 11.2.1 ...
> ...


 
Hallo! 
Ich weiß das Thema ist schon etwas älter.
Steh nun vor dem gleichen Problem, ist es nun erlaubt auf einen Schwenkrahmen Leistungsschütze zu montieren bzw. das Leistungskabel beweglich auf einen Schwenkrahmen zu führen?

Dort steht unter 11.2.1 ...
dürfen an Schalt-schranktüren nur Geräte für Bedienung, Anzeige, Messung und Kühlung montiert werden. 

^^ wird der Schwenkrahmen auch als Schlatschranktüre angesehen???

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Snake787 (9 Oktober 2010)

Das gibts doch nicht weiß dazu niemand eine Antwort?
Hat niemand von euch zugang zu den VDE Regeln?



Snake787 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich weiß das Thema ist schon etwas älter.
> Steh nun vor dem gleichen Problem, ist es nun erlaubt auf einen Schwenkrahmen Leistungsschütze zu montieren bzw. das Leistungskabel beweglich auf einen Schwenkrahmen zu führen?
> 
> ...


----------



## jabba (9 Oktober 2010)

Eine Schaltschranktüre ist die Verbindung vom inneren de Schaltschrankes nach außen. Das heisst es besteht eine besondere Gefahr beim öffnen des Schaltschrankes , daher das Verbot der Montage auf Schaltschranktüren. Ich habe aber keinen Hinweis gefunden der eine Montage an der Seitenwand verbietet.
Den Schwenkrahmen würde ich mal perse ausschliessen, da dieser ja für den Einbau elektrischer Komponenten extra ausgeführt wurde. Bedenklich finde ich allerding wenn dann Leistungselemente auf dem Schwenkrahmen montiert werden. Ich würde in diesem falle eine Basisisolierung nicht mehr als ausreichend betrachten, so dass die beweglichen Leitungen einen beonderes Schutz erfordern.

(Hab meine VDE aus versehen gelöscht und muß die erst neu installieren um zu sehen ob da noch was steht.)
Im Auswahlordner Elektrohandwerk ( falls du von dem redest)ist aber  die 60204-1 drin, da stehen die wesentlichen sachen drin.

Ich habe mal eine Anlage gebaut, wo ein 19" Netzteil drin ist, da kann ich an einem Schwenkrahmen nicht umhin da die Leistungsanschlüsse zu versorgen.

Weiterer Hinweis. Die bestimmungsgemäße Verwendung der Schütze könnte eine Montage auf einer Schwenktüre verhindern, da es zu Fehlverhalten bei Schockeinwirkungen z.B. hartem zuschlagen führen.


----------

